

Great Programmers (2004) - chuhnk
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/4563.html

======
wslh
Well, I don't agree with his point of view and I don't agree that Bram Cohen
was a good programmer. He has the merit of a good protocol like BitTorrent but
not as a good programmer. I remember well the bitTorrent first desktop
application: a Python code where they need to embed a whole Python interpreter
to run it! an ugly UI that only few people can understand and it was after
Napster and a lot of P2P early clients. I don't know many cases where a
company needed to acquire another company client for their own protocol! yes,
I am talking about uTorrent. I can think in TweetDeck but Twitter never
implemented a desktop client initially. I think many programmers think that
they are great but only a few are so great (think in people like Carmack)

Now, comparing his own point of view with my humble experience with great
people I can say it depends... I know great people like Ricardo Quesada who
built Cocos2D. Yes, he knows about architecture but his attitude is very
different he work and he is passionate. I think in another people and they
were not great in architecture but in achieving (almost) impossible things in
short time.

